
Anonymous – IMPORTANT Message to the Citizens of the World 2017 - pinoeire
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycLa2wtOAcM&feature=em-subs_digest
======
Jaruzel
It's 26 minutes long... Cut out the chaff (and Russell Brand), and skip to
here for the actual message:

[https://youtu.be/ycLa2wtOAcM?t=1534](https://youtu.be/ycLa2wtOAcM?t=1534)

